# How to avoid pulseaudio



## SPlissken (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello all

Is there a way to prevent portupgrade/portinstall from  installing pulseaudio

On NetBSD in /etc/mk.conf you can say that you don't want pulseaudio at all , same for arts

Thanks and regards


----------



## phoenix (Aug 11, 2010)

In the blue OPTIONS screens that popup when installing apps, be sure to unselect PULSE options.


----------



## SPlissken (Aug 11, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> In the blue OPTIONS screens that popup when installing apps, be sure to unselect PULSE options.



Sure but , when i tried to install gnome , it download pulseaudio as a dependancy and try to install it


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

As far as I can tell it's caused by gnome-settings-deamon. The Makefile has it as a dependency:

```
LIB_DEPENDS=    pulse.0:${PORTSDIR}/audio/pulseaudio \
                canberra-gtk.0:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libcanberra \
                notify.1:${PORTSDIR}/devel/libnotify
RUN_DEPENDS=    xrdb:${PORTSDIR}/x11/xrdb
```

You could try removing it and rebuild but I don't know if that will work


----------



## adamk (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes a port really is *dependent* on a dependency   Who'd have thought it?

Adam


----------



## SPlissken (Aug 12, 2010)

Well finally i did not install gnome-session


----------



## mickey (Aug 12, 2010)

I finally got rid of pulseaudio, although gnome2-lite is installed.

Looks like the last few dependencies are now either gone or have an option to turn pulse support off, like audio/gnome-media.

You might want to identity those installed ports that still depend on pulseaudio and check whether they have an option to turn off pulse support and then reinstall them. Also setting _WITHOUT_PULSEAUDIO_ in your /etc/make.conf might be a good idea beforehand.


----------



## SPlissken (Aug 12, 2010)

That's what i was looking for , WITHOUT_PULSEAUDIO in make.conf.
If it works


----------



## rtwingfield (Jan 26, 2011)

*PULSEAUDIO Pros & Cons?*

What is the advantage or disadvantage of PulseAudio associated with Gnome?  Why do you _need_ it?  Some posts suggest that it may be desirable to NOT install it.   BTW, I've read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio

I'm attempting to install Gnome2 . . .and now, I'm running into this problem:


```
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.26'
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for libcanberra-0.26
===>   Returning to build of gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_1
Error: shared library "canberra-gtk.0" does not exist
*** Error code 1
```

I've updated Ports, run portupgrade for _all_, deinstalled and remaid [Ffile]libcanberra-0.26[/file] and still get the missing shared library complaint.  Is it installed via an additional port?  If so, then what port?


----------

